# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Walz mandolin workshop in Iowa City : Dec 11, 2004

## RSW

For any midwesterners in or near Iowa interested in actively or passively participating in a mandolin workshop I will be giving, please contact me directly. I will be in Iowa City from the 8th of December through to the 14th, giving a solo concert the evening of the 10th and conducting a formal workshop on the 11th. Although the emphasis will be on classical mandolin, I am particularily interested in helping people with constructing their own training programs (practice routine). Roundback mandolins are not a requirement. #

Workshop date: December 11th, 10am-4pm (45 minute lunch break), we'll end the day with some ensemble playing and at least one pint of whatever brew is brewing in Iowa City that day.

Contact: Richard Walz #email: richard.walz@wanadoo.fr

----------


## Eugene

> ...we'll end the day with some ensemble playing and at least one pint of whatever brew is brewing in Iowa City that day.


Mmmm...

----------


## Eugene

PS: What is the cost of registration?

----------


## John Bertotti

I sent you a email. Never been to a workshop. Hope I'm not to new. John

----------


## Jim Garber

Richard:
Can we get you anywhere near to New York City also? I wish I could make it.

Jim

----------


## RSW

I have been told that the cost is a measly $25.... :Smile:  Can't do NY this trip, will definitely get there in Feb. This is a special ad hoc occasion that has been canceled 3 times over the past 3 years... I'm determined to make amends. Richard

----------


## Jim Garber

Hmmm... I wonder what roundtrip plane fare is to Iowa City.

Jim

----------


## John Bertotti

Richard I received your email thanks. I'm in for a sunday lesson also private or group learning is learning. I sent you an email. John

Jim go for it. Maybe an early reservation price break.

----------


## Jim Garber

Iowa roundtrip would be prohibitive. It might be cheaper to go to France. Hmmmm... How is the beer in Reims... 

Jim

----------


## John Bertotti

A friend flew to France for skiing last Christmas. Round trip was 100$, yes that's correct, one hundred dollars. Just doesn't seem right. John

----------


## etbarbaric

[QUOTE] How is the beer in Reims...

Ahem... I assume you know Jim that Reims is rather well known for another bubbly beverage? What you save in plane fare...

----------


## Arto

Hi Richard,

do you teach courses in Europe (preferably below Master Class level ;-)? It would be wonderful to be able to participate some time. Iowa is far away...

And do you do regular mandolin teaching in Reims or some place else in France?

"I am particularily interested in helping people with constructing their own training programs (practice routine)." This is very interesting. Could you share some of your thougths on this subject here, in MC?

with best wishes, Arto

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello,

If Mr. Walz does organize some kind of a mandolin forum in Reims in the future, I`ll be there too. And I don`t mind if it`s a Master Class, because I intend to lay particular stress on the end of the day`s study - beer, wine, champagne, whatever...:D I`ll bring the appetizers.

Cheers!

----------


## RSW

Reims, anytime it suits any of you! It's true, sometimes it's cheaper to fly over the big pond than across a stateline or two in the US. I would be happy to organize something in the future here, much would depend on numbers and when, but in general things are fairly flexible chez moi. There are also opportunities for a formal week long course (there called 'stage' in french) in the early summer, however airfares go up appreciably in this season. Otherwise, on an individual or small contigent basis, there is room enough here and a plethora of instruments, music library and even the makings of a small workshop for DIY adjustments. As for the other gallic art and bottles of bubbly stuff, we have to be careful to not get too distracted  Seriously, it would be a delight to work and hang out with any amatore of the mandolin, so don't hesitate to explore this option. I am away a few times every year, tour absence for the coming half year as follows:

Now until Nov 29th (Spain, Holland)
Dec 7-15th (Iowa City)
Feb 3(or 6) to 13th 2005 (eastcoast, Providence & NY)
Feb 25-March 6th 2005  (Hong Kong)
May 8 - 27th 2005 (Europe)

Any other time is open.

With respects to Arto's question about practice routine, I will elaborate in the coming day or two, just too much to tend to before leaving. Closest airport to Iowa City is Cedar Rapids (CID). Chicago is 3 hours away by car but flights there are usually cheap.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello,

Although I was joking about the "late night beverage study", I`m serious in my attention to participate in a week-long mandolin stage in Reims. Thank you for the opportunity, Mr. Walz! I just hope to see there more from the people attending the board or other mandolin loving people. The early summer is OK for me. Arto, are we going? 

Good luck!
Plamen

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

One more thing... Mr. Walz, what do you mean exactly with "May 8 - 27th 2005 (Europe)"?

Thanks

----------


## RSW

This tour is wiith our chamber orchestra, sometimes coupled with a bit of mandolining... tours in Europe have been mainly to Holland, Spain, Italy, Germany, Belgium, France, Portugal with the odd concerts in Switzerland, Russia, Hungary, Poland, Austria. 90% of the time it's Holland, Spain and Germany. Unfortunately we haven't made it to Greece (I'm desperate to go). 

By the way, champagne cannot be avoided here, visits to the cellars and countryside is a lot of fun.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I`m not going to avoid the champagne. More important is to avoid things after the champagne - trees, posts, etc.

----------


## vkioulaphides

[QUOTE]"... sometimes it's cheaper to fly over the big pond than across a stateline or two in the US."

How true! My weekend escapades to Athens (like the one last weekend) cost me a couple hundred US$, sum total. Of course, one needs to factor in that I have zero housing costs to contend with, that I fly off-season, that I fly only when such bargains are available, that I know how to get around Athens by public transportation excellent, post-Olympics, by the way! etc., etc.

Still, it sounds incredible that I would have spent far more for three days and three nights, were I to have crossed the Hudson to New Jersey instead...  

Oh, and, by the way, Richard: Should your travels ever take you to the fair city of Pericles, do drop me a note prior to the trip. While I am no travel agent, nor have any interest in steering you in this or that direction, I DO know where delighful nibblings and libation are to be had!  

As for a master-class... you really _ought_ to do something of the sort in New York some day. Why, I'd put in MY part of the deal: I'll do the research for the nearest (and best) Greek tavern! Food for thought, indeed... (he, he)

----------


## Jim Garber

Richard did do a very nice informal workshop a few years back in New York. I was privileged to attend. That was the first time we had actually met in person, tho we had been corresponding for some time.

Jim

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ever so much more reason for a sequel!

Yoo-hoo, Richard... AirFrance _does_ fly half-a-dozen planes across the pond to New York daily... #

----------


## John Bertotti

Richard there is also the moline airport which is of course in moline Illinois. Not as close as Cedar Rapids air port to Iowa city but a lot closer than Chicago. It is only just across the Iowa border into Illinois. John

----------


## John Bertotti

Just curious if anyone else from the board is going? I wouldn't miss it it seems like this doesn't happen in my roaming area to often. John

----------


## Eugene

I'm planning to make the drive.

----------


## Jim Garber

> I'm planning to make the drive.


Eugene... now we easterners can be jealous!!

Jim

----------


## romkeymm

I'm going to be there. Coming from Bettendorf, Iowa. How about everyone else? Whats everyone elses familiarity with this type of music? See everyone there!

Matt

----------


## John Bertotti

Don't worry I'll be the slowest I promise. I've only been playing since may when I bought Jim's Vega. I had a feeling and must say thanks Jim it was just what I wanted. I'm originally from Muscatine I'll actually stay at my dads. But I live in Sioux Falls now for work. Still not to far away. See you there. You to Eugene. Unfortunately I'll miss the concert because of work but I'll drive down that night. John

----------


## Eugene

> I'm going to be there. Coming from Bettendorf, Iowa. How about everyone else? Whats everyone elses familiarity with this type of music? See everyone there!


I'm very familiar with this type of music...in spite of the fact that I can't play.

I'll be driving in from the mando-wasteland of Ohio. I'm looking forward to meeting whoever is out there or, those few I've met, seeing you again. If you're listening, Linda, did I read correctly elsewhere that you'll be attending? If so, I'll look forward to seeing you again.

----------


## Jim Garber

> I'm very familiar with this type of music...in spite of the fact that I can't play.


Don't let anyone fool you... Eugene can certainly play and fine guitarist as well. 

Yes, I think that Linda will be out there with her new Pandini, even.

I would come but I think my family would disown me after two weekends of intense mandolinning.

Jim

----------


## Linda Binder

Yes! Sir Jim is correct. I'll be there, hopefully with the Pandini. I can't even bring myself to say MY Pandini yet. It's just hard to believe. I'll be watching for the delivery truck tomorrow. I suppose I should make a pie or something for Thanksgiving while I'm waiting. I'm looking forward to seeing you Eugene. You were missed in NY! I'll be driving in on Friday--mapquest tells me it's about 4 hours. I'll have to head home after the workshop on Saturday. 
Linda

----------


## John Bertotti

Holy rusty metal Batman, I am sweating now. With all you talented people going to this workshop I certainly don't want to be in the way, I am still going but when you all pick it up to the next level just ignore me as sit sit back and watch. I will absorb all I can in this beginners brain with out getting in the way. Basically I'm saying if your polite you wont hurt my feelings by saying sit back while we push it. Oh and don't you all eat so much this week that you can't come Happy Thanksgiving! John

----------


## Jim Garber

Hi John:
Don't worry... none of these folks will bite and will be supportive. Richard is a great guy and an inspiring musician and he loves Vegas, so you are in great company.

Just enjoy!

Jim

----------


## romkeymm

Hey John, no worries, I'll be sitting right there next to you!

----------


## Linda Binder

This will be a good opportunity for us middle-of-the-country mandolinists to meet up. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.
Linda

----------


## wundo

I'll be coming from Wisconsin Friday night.
Anybody staying over Saturday night?
We could get together after the workshop to eat or play some other pieces that people bring along.

----------


## John Bertotti

Hey file', I'm fairly sure that is the plan for some. Others will be leaving right away. I'd love to stick around #a bit but can't play much at all. Even though I can't play I do have some fine music, not all classical. It all goes with me everywhere so feel free to peruse. Be warned though my idea of fine music is probably not normal. HAHA John


I'm really excited to met you all and get some first hand advise, when I play I'll be the comic relief! HAHA John
 Merry Christmas or Merry Holiday of your choice. And that my friends is as PC as I'll ever be.

----------


## Linda Binder

Hi file'
I'm also coming in from Wisconsin--Milwaukee. What part of WI are you in? I'm not staying over on Saturday unfortunately, although I could be enticed to stay a bit for some playing! 
Linda

----------


## wundo

Are you the same Linda from MMO?
I'm from Mt. Horeb. I was thinking about bringing my mandocello too and perhaps play some trios.

----------


## Linda Binder

Thats me! I looked at the MMO phone list and see who you are! It will be good to see you. Bring that 'cello!
-Linda

----------


## Linda Binder

I'm back in Wisconsin, having just returned from the Walz Mandolin Workshop in Iowa. Thank you very, very much Richard, for sharing your expertise, talent, time... and resources! Your concert on Friday night was just amazing. It was great to see Eugene again (and some of Eugene's cool mandolins),and Bill, and to meet everyone else. Thanks for letting me play your Givens Matt! Now you need a bowlback! It was also a great pleasure to meet Tom and the staff/owners of Bill's Small Mall. What a wonderful place and it seems to work well as a temporary luthiery! Dan clearly deserves his stellar reputation. Thanks again Richard. 
All the best,
Linda

----------


## Jim Garber

Linda:
You are teasing us with partial details. Since we non-midwesterners have to live vicariously (for the moment) thru you folks... please:

1) What were "Eugene's cool mandolins" other than his trademark Martin? Did he bring his new mandolino?

2) Is the mysterious Dan as in "Dan clearly deserves his stellar reputation" Dan Larson? Just another reason why I wish I had been there. Did he bring some of his masterpieces?

3) More details, please (anyone) on Richard's concert. What pieces did he play? I can't recall if it was all solo or with accompaniment.

4) Also, details on the workshop would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance for the indulgence... I am still having withdrawal symptoms for Aonzo workshop and CMSA.

Jim

----------


## Linda Binder

Oh how fun, I get to be a tease! OK. In answer to question 1--Eugene's mandolins were VERY cool. (I'll let Eugene answer but he has a 10 hour drive today so you'll just have to wait Jim.)
Question 2--Yes, the amazing Dan Larsen. He was there to add an armrest on to an instrument he had made, deliver a vintage mandolin and execute some small repairs on others. He created a very elegant armrest out of ebony. It was added, of course, for it's practicality but I think it also enhanced the appearance of an already gorgeous instrument. It just looked like it belonged there. 
Question 3--all solo, all wonderful. Three Fantasias, all by different composers...can't remember the composers right now. I should've taken notes darn it. Several Calace pieces--I especially enjoyed hearing Preludio #3 and Lucia di Lammermore... Pettine's Christmas Song was lovely. I predict that the audience member sitting next to me will buy a mandolin in the next month. She was so taken with the sound of the mandolin and the expression in Richard's playing. 
Question 4--The workshop took place yesterday . There were, I think seven of us, with varied mandolin playing histories. Richard had everyone play a bit individually to get a sense of where everyone was at and address specific needs right away. That also served to wake everyone up with a little adreneline rush as most people weren't expecting to play solo at all. I was the only one who didn't play at that point--I had just had a lesson so my problems were already known. Richard discussed proper playing technique with emphasis on the tremolo, multi-string tremolo, efficient approaches to practicing--isolating problems and being thorough and careful, fingering strategies, picking patterns and alternate choices--different glide patterns,...etc. In the afternoon we played together. He sent us off with a precious gift, a cd loaded with pdfs of out-of-print American mandolin music as well as three audio tracks of previously unrecorded pieces. Since everyone had voiced frustration at the difficulty of obtaining music written for the mandolin this was really a wonderful thing.
So there it is in a nutshell. I feel very lucky that I could be there. You were missed Jim. You would've loved it. Thank you once again Richard!
Linda

----------


## wundo

The weekend in Iowa City was really a once in a lifetime experience. To see and listen to a master in a small room and no PA does not happen very often. The CD collection that Richard gave us is incredible. I started working on the Columbus March as soon as I saw it. The 'cello part I will transpose today and attempt to play along with the Big Trio CD.
I am starting over on the Bickford Method books now!

----------


## John Bertotti

The workshop was great. I wasn't able to keep up but it was fun to try and then just sit back when it got to be to much. I set a a lesson with Richard on sunday and that was a eye opener. He has given some great advice and some great exercises to help learn the fret board and get my accuracy and finger stretch improved. I also have been correceted in some bad posture that would have limited me greatly down the road. I'm looking forward to him being out this way again. Everyone I met was great. Eugene's mandolino sounded great and that case was great. If things go well it seems it will be a excellent bowl back case resource. Keep us informed Eugene. I heard eveyone play, and they were all good. Linda didn't need to play but I wish I could of heard her she seemed so relaxed all the time I bet it would have been excellent. Fun to meet everyone. Hey Matt hope your evening went smooth saturday night. John

----------


## RSW

I just wish to give my own thanks to all of you that attended, especially those who traveled such a distance (Eugene, Linda, Bill, John and my own friend and luthier Daniel Larson). We only had the one day and I tried to give some general advice on improving ones playing, especially when we all have such limited time to study. I am sorry if I caused any extreme discomfort asking you all to play individually but I really needed to know where to direct our energies. I didn't ask Linda to play since we worked a couple of hours the day before privately but next time I won't hide her talents from you all. What is so wonderful about encounters like this is #to see such diversity of knowledge, talent and skills.... I too learned from all of you. 

As for the pieces I played, well... I wasn't exactly sure what I was going to play until shortly before but what I remember are the following, not necessarily in this order:

Fantasia on Il Trovatore by Bertucci
Fantasia by Valentine Abt
Fantasia di Concerto by Alfredo Pelati (beautiful piece)
Brooklet by Valentine Abt
Piccola Gavota by Calace
Canto d'Amore (Love Song) by Munier
Preludio by Milanesi
Third Prelude by Calace
Lucia di Lamermoor, Op. 147 by Calace
Christmas Song by Pettine

We ran out of time by this point. 

Dan added an armrest to my mandolin which allowed me to trim some of the weight off the tailpiece (one of those cast jobs by Weber) which helped balance the sound (previously there was too much sustain). The armrest is excellent, very strong and almost weightless. 

All in all, had a great time and hope to return to the midwest sooner than later. We'll be out east in February, so maybe we can meet up with eastern cafe folks. 

Best wishes to all for the holidays!
Richard

----------


## Jim Garber

> We'll be out east in February, so maybe we can meet up with eastern cafe folks.


Here are the details from the PMO site:



> Saturday February 12 
> Providence Public Library's Main Branch.
> Guest Appearance with Richard Walz.
> The Providence Mandolin Orchestration will be performing with featured artist Richard Walz. The noted French virtuoso will perform the celebrated Concerto for Mandolin and Orchestra by Providence's Giuseppe Pettine (1872-1966).


I will try my best to be there since I owe Richard at least one cup of coffee, maybe more at this point. 

Jim

----------


## Eugene

I see Richard posted before I managed to finish this, so please pardon any redundancy.

I'm back, much later last night than expected, and had a great time. #My mandolins in tow were the ubiquitous Martin, my Faria mandolino, and Richard was kind enough to bring my Brescian-type mandolin by Bavassano of Naples to Iowa from France.

How I arrived in Iowa requires a tedious bit of story telling. #Tune out now if such stuff offends. #Several weeks ago, a young woman named Marta sent a note to Dartmouth's lute list requesting info from people who had experience with instruments by Luciano Faria. #I replied with details of my mandolino. #Marta has now ordered a renaissance lute from Luciano. #Through our correspondence, I discovered she is a mathematician on a post-doc at U of IA. #I told her I would be near campus for this workshop and she'd be free to scrutinize my instrument in person. #Marta offered me lodging in her apartment and I accepted.

The concert on Friday was very nice. #I love Richard's organic approach to this music; he obviously loves this stuff. #Plenty of Calace and Munier is always a big plus. #Pettine's Christmas Song made a timely appearance. #

In general, I think that images online look better than the real thing; whatever is not graphically evident in an image is as often as not imagined in idealized form. #Richard's mandolin by Dan Larson offers the opposite case. #I am much more impressed after having seen it in person as I was by images of it. #The tone is exquisite, comparable to the finest US instruments of which I am aware. #It strikes me as rather Vega-like, but with more focus in the bass response. #A touch of libation with Dan, Richard, Linda, Bill, and I followed at a local brewery. #Very nice.

Then the workshop. #It was great fun. #I exercised my feeble reading muscle. #Thinking I might benefit best by playing something that I find difficult, I played a Stauffer study and absolutely choked it. #Ah well... #I enjoyed the comradery of all the regulars here--Linda, Bill, John, Matt, and, of course, Richard--as well as that of the few others who attended. #I got to play with Linda's new Pandini, John's old Vega, Matt's slightly used Givens, and Richard's tasty Larson. #Dan also had Richard's 5-course mandolino after Stradivari with him. #It is a truly remarkable instrument with a much more massive and bassy sound than mine in spite of its diminutive size. #The Larson after Stradivari is sporting marvelous gut strings (mine still has rather twangy nylon) and a wafer-thin soundboard at ca. 1 mm thick (mine is maybe ca. 1.5 mm). #I would have loved to paw at your lovely A-4, Bill, but you managed to skip before I could hassle you.

Dinner and conversation with Richard and Dan was marvelous fun and just the touch of relaxation I needed. #Then Marta insisted I come to a dinner party at her boss's house that was being held for a visiting mathematician who had given a seminar on Friday. #I was already pretty stuffed, but they managed to force some soup into me. #There I was expected to play pretty much every solo for mandolino and mandolin (carefully omitting Stauffer!) I could call to mind. #The assemblage there was excellent general company, very intelligent, and musically well-versed, even if mandolin repertoire was entirely new to them.

In addition to being a dr. of mathematical science, it turns out that Marta is a great fan of early music; an avid amateur singer, harpsichordist, and organist; and recently has begun lute studies with Oleg Timofeyev. #When Oleg found out that I was in town, he asked that I come to his house for a late breakfast on Sunday. #I obliged and was treated to some fine pancakes with lox (i.e., fish...Mmmm...) as well as Oleg's marvelous collection of beautiful lutes and Russian guitars and a promo copy of his excellent pending release in duo with John Schneiderman, The Czar's Guitars. #It is beautifully moody music; watch for it! #Oleg also gifted me with a recent facsimile of music for archlute and (in a few works) mandolino and archlute. #I left later than anticipated and got home mighty late. #I'm mighty tired, but it was all worth it and I have new friends to show for it.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Tune out now if such stuff offends.


As a master of circuitous story-telling, I can assure you that none of the above offends me. As I said, I live vicariously thru all of your experiences last weekend. Thanks for all the sordid details.

Jim

----------


## etbarbaric

Hi all,

First, I'm terribly jealous of your little get-together... especially this part:

&gt;&gt; A touch of libation with Dan, Richard, Linda, Bill, 
&gt;&gt; and I followed at a local brewery. Very nice.

As for Dan's (or now Richard's) Strad-copy mandolino, I'm glad you got to see it. I have regretted that you didn't get that opportunity last summer at LSA. 

&gt;&gt; Dan also had Richard's 5-course mandolino after
&gt;&gt; Stradivari with him. It is a truly remarkable 
&gt;&gt; instrument with a much more massive and bassy sound 
&gt;&gt; than mine in spite of its diminutive size.

Great description. My own Strad-copy has this property as well... at least it does since I had it re-topped. In fact, your observations about top thickness are right on. Sound production in a mandolino depends on having a *very* thin top built from necessarily *stiff* wood. I forget the numbers but Dan told me he went through *tens* of tops to build his two copies... It was worth it. 

If I look across the top of my Ivo Margherini mandolino (from the outside) I can clearly see exactly where all of the internal bars are placed... its *that* thin.. more like thick paper stretched over a frame.

This property is what I tried to describe in my restored 1801 Matteo Scolari Cremonese mandolin. The thing is truly tiny... on the same scale as the Cuttler-Challen Strad... but its sound is huge, especially on the *bottom* end... very counter-intuitive. This property survives even though the original top was restored from splinters.

I once asked Larry Brown about drawing up some dimensioned plans of the restored Scolari... he said there was no point... because no modern luthier in his right mind would believe top thicknesses that were a fraction of a millimeter. Yet, this is the one essential dimension.

Gut strings are indeed the other critical piece of the puzzle. They simply make these instruments work right, IMHO.

Best,

Eric

ps - I'm curious about the lute/mandolino facsimile you mention. Is it by chance the Dalla Casa manuscript (compositions by Tinazzoli, Vaccari, Fontanelli)? SPES has produced an inexpensive facsimile of this book (it has a mottled green cover). Its great stuff if this is the one.

----------


## Eugene

> ps - I'm curious about the lute/mandolino facsimile you mention. #Is it by chance the Dalla Casa manuscript (compositions by Tinazzoli, Vaccari, Fontanelli)? #SPES has produced an inexpensive facsimile of this book (it has a mottled green cover). #Its great stuff if this is the one.


Indeed. I'm eager to give it some consideration, and soon.

----------


## etbarbaric

Great... Vaccari in particular has many, many things to teach about the right and left hand. Oh... and you'll want to be sure and use the same type of plectrum as is shown in the Longhi painting... :-) :-) :-) :-) :-)

----------


## Eugene

I always do...well, on this instrument.

----------


## Linda Binder

Thanks Richard, for posting your concert program. Pelati's Fantasia was a very interesting and compelling piece. I don't think I've heard of him before. He's not in my Harvard Biographical Dictionary of Music but then neither is Calace....and that's just wrong.
-Linda

----------

